# San Francisco’s Big Seismic Gamble



## mark handler (Apr 18, 2018)

San Francisco’s Big Seismic Gamble
© 2018 The New York Times
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive...o-spot-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

The article is too long to post and the graphics are numerous, so click on the link

San Francisco lives with the certainty that the Big One will come. But the city is also putting up taller and taller buildings clustered closer and closer together because of the state’s severe housing shortage. Now those competing pressures have prompted an anxious rethinking of building regulations. Experts are sending this message: The building code does not protect cities from earthquakes nearly as much as you might think.


----------



## conarb (Apr 18, 2018)

Prices for rents are already sky-high in San Francisco, if they increase structural requirements prices will go even higher, as it is only the wealthy can afford to live there, it is the policy of One Bay Area, the unelected body that governs the entire area, to move "humankind" into the urban cores, we have a bill in the legislature now requiring cities with mass transit to allow building without height restriction.

I won't even go into the city any more it is so filthy, there was an article in the paper yesterday about the filth scaring tourists away.  



			
				SF Chronicle said:
			
		

> People injecting themselves with drugs in broad daylight, their dirty needles and other garbage strewn on the sidewalks. Tent camps. Human feces. The threatening behavior of some people who appear either mentally ill or high. Petty theft.
> 
> “The streets are filthy. There’s trash everywhere. It’s disgusting,” D’Alessandro said, adding he’s traveled the world, and San Francisco stands out for the wrong reasons. “I’ve never seen any other city like this — the homelessness, dirty streets, drug use on the streets, smash-and-grabs.
> 
> ...



In the meantime they are allowing all kinds of illegals into the state further exasperating the overpopulation problem, the governor even refusing to obey federal government orders. Maybe a large earthquake thining the population in these overcrowded areas might be the best for all. 


¹ https://www.sfchronicle.com/news/article/Clean-up-San-Francisco-s-streets-tourist-12839281.php


----------

